# Sistemabeispiel mit Sicherheits-SPS



## Backnickel (8 März 2010)

Hallo,
ich arbeite mich gerade in das Thema „Sicherheitsrelevante Steuerungen“ ein. Dokumentieren und berechnen möchte ich wohl gerne mit Sistema. Ich habe auch schon einige Sistemabeispiele durch. Leider fand ich noch kein Beispiel mit einer Sicherheits-SPS.


Ich beschreibe mal meine Sache:

Not-Aus-Schalter mit zwei Öffnern
Der eine Öffner geht auf Kanal 1 der Sicherheits-SPS (TwinSafe), der Andere auf Kanal 2
Über „normale“ Beckhoffausgänge  wird einmal ein Leistungsschütz vor einem FU geschaltet und einmal die Freigabe für den FU gesetzt. Die Versorgung für die „normalen“ Beckhoffausgänge wird jedoch durch die Sicherheits-SPS abgeschaltet.
 
Wie sieht so etwas als Blockschaltbild aus?
Ich würde sagen:
Kanal 1:
Not-Aus_Öffner1 à Twinsafe à Leistungsschütz à FU-Leistung

Kanal 2: 
Not-Aus_Öffner2 à Twinsafe à Freigabeschütz à FU-Freigabe

Ich habe nun die „normalen Beckhoffausgänge nicht eingebracht, weil für mich im Vordergrund steht, dass die Versorgung der Ausgangseinheit über die Sicherheits-SPS geschaltet wird.

Was sagt Ihr? Richtig oder falsch?

Vielen Dank,
Backnickel


----------



## holgermaik (9 März 2010)

Hallo.
Ich kenne Twinsafe nicht (arbeite mit anderen Herstellern). das Prinzip ist aber überall das gleiche.
 - Not Halt - 2 Kanalig Querschluss überwacht (2 verschieden Taktausgänge der SPS zum Not Aus und zurück auf zwei Eingänge)
- SPS Programm
- SPS Ausgänge (2 Abschaltwege mit Überwachung, Das heist die Ausgänge werden regelmäßig im ms Bereich zu 0 geschaltet und es wird gemessen ob die Treiberstufen auch aus gehen. wenn nicht Blockabschaltung der Ausgänge) Dies wird dir mit Beckhoff nicht gelingen
- an FU sofort Schnell Halt ausgeben  (an maximaler Rampe bremsen)
- je nach Stop Kategorie einige Zeit warten oder Stillstand messen bzw. bei Massebehaftetet Anlagen geziehlt Totpunkt anfahren
- Impulsbildung im FU Sperren und zurücklesen (sicherer Halt)
- Netzschütz abschalten und zurücklesen
Die Rücklesekanäle wie Not Halt (also Querschlussüberwacht getaktet)
Bei Fehler Wiedereinschaltung sperren.
.
Dies für jeden Antrieb bzw. Sinngemäß auch für Hydraulik und Pneumatik.
Grüsse Holger


----------



## Backnickel (9 März 2010)

Also erstmal danke für die Antwort, aber Du hast mir nun beschrieben, wie man es in der Praxis verdrahten und aufbauen sollte. Mir ging es um das Blockschaltbild bezüglich Sicherheitstechnik, das ist schon etwas anderes. Musste das auch erstmal in meinen Kopf kriegen.

Trotzdem vielen Dank,
Backnickel


----------



## holgermaik (10 März 2010)

Ist schlecht in Worte zu fassen.
Meinst sicherlich sowas.

Wichtig ist das eigentliche Stellglied, welches die gefahrbringende Energie trennt, zurückzulesen.
Grüsse


----------



## Safety (12 März 2010)

Hallo,
diese Thematik hatten wir schon oft!
Du schaltest an einer SPS Baugruppe die Spannung vor den Ausgängen weg. Hier musst Du mit dem SPS Hersteller sprechen ob die i.o. ist dann kannst Du auf diese Baugruppe einen Fehlerausschluss machen oder ben auch  nicht!
Eine weitere Frage ist Du schaltest wie den Antrieb in STO?
Freigabe von FU mit Sicherem Halt ?
Lesitung über Schütz?
Beschreibe mal genauer wie das Aufgebaut ist dann ist das Blockschaltbild auch nicht schwer.


----------



## Beren (15 März 2010)

*Sicherheitsgerichtetes Blockdiagramm*

*gelöscht*


----------

